# Looking to adopt a single pigeon in Saskatcehwan, Canada



## a.kadir0330 (Jun 27, 2018)

*Looking to adopt a single pigeon in Saskatchewan, Canada*

We recently rescued a pigeon and I would like to get it a friend. Female prefered, as we are not sure if this one is male or female. We live in Saskatoon, Saskatchewan.


----------

